# Where are you from?



## zizban (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm from New England. A couple hours west of Boston.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 29, 2011)

zizban said:


> I'm from New England. A couple hours west of Boston.


We're practically neighbors!

I'm from the hometown of R.A. Salvatore, Robert Cormier, Johnny Appleseed, the invention of plastics, and...

...and...

...actually, if you only know these four things, my hometown is looking pretty good!


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 29, 2011)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> We're practically neighbors!
> 
> I'm from the hometown of R.A. Salvatore, Robert Cormier, Johnny Appleseed, the invention of plastics, and...
> 
> ...



Yah, well my hometown is home to the second largest casino in the US.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 29, 2011)

Actually, I wasn't bragging in that last line. Everything after the "and..." was me resisting, successfully, the addition of facts about my town that I'm NOT proud of. The intent would have been humor, but the result would have been slander.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> We're practically neighbors!
> 
> I'm from the hometown of R.A. Salvatore, Robert Cormier, Johnny Appleseed, the invention of plastics, and...
> 
> ...



Oh yea?  Well, my hometown is where the sock monkey was invented!  Beat that!!!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 30, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> Oh yea?  Well, my hometown is where the sock monkey was invented!  Beat that!!!



While not as unique as the sock monkey, my place of birth is where the Big Mac was invented.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 30, 2011)

I split this off from the Members Whereabouts thread so we don't clutter it up.

The aforementioned casino is one of two in the area, both owned by Native American Tribes.  People who grow up here have a pretty skewed idea of what life is like for Native Americans.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 30, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> I split this off from the Members Whereabouts thread so we don't clutter it up.
> 
> The aforementioned casino is one of two in the area, both owned by Native American Tribes.  People who grow up here have a pretty skewed idea of what life is like for Native Americans.



I can totally relate to the skewed perception on Native Americans. After Alaska and Oklahoma, I think Washington might have more "federally recognized" tribes than any other state. On a different note...How far away are you from New London? I'm quite fond of that town.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reaver said:


> How far away are you from New London? I'm quite fond of that town.



I am too, especially since I was born there.  I actually live two towns north.  The funny thing is my town was originally named "North Parish of New London."  Then they sold us and the town between us, and now they have no natural resources.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 30, 2011)

I hail from Scotland.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 30, 2011)

@myrddin: That sucks that they swallowed up your hometown & the natural resources.  Connecticut is a beautiful state and so is the rest of New England for that matter...(A wink and a nod to the Legendary One and zizban...)

@xanados: I humbly apologize for my earlier remarks (you know what I'm referring to). Scots are my favorite Europeans. I hope that you'll accept my sincere request for forgiveness.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reaver said:


> That sucks that they swallowed up your hometown & the natural resources.  Connecticut is a beautiful state and so is the rest of New England for that matter...(A wink and a nod to the Legendary One and zizban...)



I think you misunderstood me.  My town has all of our resources, lots of nice trees and wetlands, as well as New London's reservoir...

I like New London and all but its to urban for me.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 30, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> > I think you misunderstood me.  My town has all of our resources, lots of nice trees and wetlands, as well as New London's reservoir...
> 
> 
> My eyes have been opened. I'm glad you have all your natural resources.
> ...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 30, 2011)

Reaver said:


> Too urban? Ever been to Boston? How about Holyoke?Ever been to the Holyoke mall?  Probably a dumb question, huh? Sorry.


Not a dumb question if you ask me. Yes to all of the ever-been-tos. I tend to avoid Boston these days, since I mostly went there for Chinatown, and Quincy is better if you want to have dim sum, buy Asian food, and not have pigeon poop on your face. (All that and free parking, too!) I went to the Holyoke Mall the day I accepted my job teaching at Dean Tech, the vocational school in Holyoke.

Now I'll answer the "too urban" question in regard to my place of employment: yes! I pity those who grow up there, especially in the gang-controlled sections. I admire strength of those who grow up there and refuse to assimilate into the gang culture. I am proud to have many of the strong ones in my classroom.


----------



## Amanita (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm living near a southern German town called Stuttgart. Some of you might have heard of Mercedes and Porsche cars, they're being made there. 
Heidelberg isn't far away either. It has an US-Army-base and plenty of students and tourists from all over the world. It really is very beautiful, the town as well as the surrounding countryside. 
Heidelberg - Google-Suche
The Black Forst is rather close as well, and it's very inspirational for fantasy lands. 
Schwarzwald - Google-Suche


----------



## mythique890 (Jan 1, 2012)

Utah, smack in the middle of the Rockies (gray mountain northern Utah, not red-rock southern Utah).  We're sadly lacking in "the greatest snow on Earth" this year.  I'm originally from the Midwest (which, for those not from the US, is deceptively far to the east) specifically Michigan, Illinois, and Ohio. 

Xanados, have I asked you what part of Scotland you're from?  I can't remember.  My husband lived there for two years, mostly around Glasgow.


----------



## cliche (Jan 1, 2012)

I live within England in the countryside, the hills near where I live are really nice when you see them from my house, but when you get to the hill and look back you can see that the urban is infecting the countryside... 
Dont get me wrong England does have some beautiful spots (most of which I have yet to visit) but it seems that building companies are being given more and more priority over land than keep the beauty of our countryside, it makes me sad that it may not be that long until my hometown goes from being one of the greenest towns in England to one of the most urban.


----------



## Giant (Jan 1, 2012)

Cleveland, Ohio

Home of the worst sports teams ever, totally unpredictable weather, but other then that a pretty good place to live.


----------



## Damien (Jan 3, 2012)

I am from the central area of  Alabama, USA.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 4, 2012)

Giant said:


> Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Home of the worst sports teams ever, totally unpredictable weather, but other then that a pretty good place to live.



Sounds better than Detroit.... Horrid spots teams with the exception of this last year, and the weather Blah. Add high crime and it's a perfect pot-o-poo!


----------



## Alexander Knight (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm from Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA. Most notable for the place where Bugs Bunny forgot to make a turn.


----------



## Giant (Jan 4, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Sounds better than Detroit.... Horrid spots teams with the exception of this last year, and the weather Blah. Add high crime and it's a perfect pot-o-poo!



Detroit and Cleveland are so similar. I know exactly what you are going through up there. Here in Cleveland we are in the same situation.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 6, 2012)

Giant said:


> Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Home of the worst sports teams ever, totally unpredictable weather, but other then that a pretty good place to live.



Worst sports team ever? No way. I like Cleveland. They beat the Seattle Seahawks didn't they? That's the worst team ever.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexander Knight said:


> I'm from Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA. Most notable for the place where Bugs Bunny forgot to make a turn.


I hit ABQ about 2-3 times a year, what part are you in? I knock about over by the Uni.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 6, 2012)

Giant said:


> Detroit and Cleveland are so similar. I know exactly what you are going through up there. Here in Cleveland we are in the same situation.


 
Don't feel bad for me man, I got out as soon as I was old enough to sign a lease. 
The only reason I go to MI anymore is to see family down in Jackson and Hillsdale. 
The state is a wasteland. There is nothing there anymore, between the auto industy pulling out and moving to Mexico and China, and the over population of crackheads that breed unchecked like bunnies it's ruined. Once my family members pass on I will prolly never step foot there again. 
I feel for ya. 
DC is a nice place however, I like it here.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 7, 2012)

("...well I popped in from reality, but as you can see I have escaped it awhile..." mentioned the goblin knowing that geneva in itself, and in its cover of white today, was never really going to offer him an adventure, did it matter though, time was running out for all anyway, whereupon the goblin explained by voicing "...for the liver of the moneygod has been divined and the omens are not good humans, do not expect ourdearmedia to ever tell you what you are actually seeing for yourselves, expect her to keep telling you instead of some slow economic recovery on the one hand, and that these are only individual unrelated natural disasters, but what do you actually see both for the man on the street and that overall weather pattern today, for are these not end of empire days between us now, where the credit is fast running out, yes, but where even worse than that credit crunch, the landlocked ice is fast melting and draining off the light tectonic plates onto the increasingly heavy oceanic plates with yet more earthquake resulting, the precursor of volcanoes to follow, and you do know what happens to the world's weather when even one volcano erupts, and how now the world's volcanos all seem to be awaking from their slumbers...", so in answer to that question then, perhaps the goblin felt that he had come from better times even)


----------



## alexthedecay (Jan 11, 2012)

Southern Nevada.


----------



## GoldenGreenVision (Feb 19, 2012)

I hail from the same place as Leonard Coken and William Shatner (two Jewish people...wow)


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 19, 2012)

I was born in Canada, grew up in Michigan, then lived in Manhattan for 4 years, then Alaska for two, Seattle for one, and now Santa Cruz!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Feb 20, 2012)

Giant, I am truly sorry.  If there's one thing you can rely on in sports, it is that God hates Cleveland.  

As my profile states, I'm from just north of Atlanta, Georgia.  I live in Alpharetta, which could be best described as super-suburban.  Pretty boring for the most part.  Our sports teams may be even more tragic as they succeed just enough in the regular season to build up hope, only to lose in the first round of the playoffs and settle for a late draft pick with no chance of getting a superstar.  Yep, I'm a little bitter.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 20, 2012)

East-Central Wisconsin, in a city famous for overalls (which are no longer made here, btw), the EAA convention and Country USA.


----------



## Darwin (Feb 22, 2012)

San Antonio, TX, it's ok feel free to show your envy


----------



## Reaver (Feb 22, 2012)

Darwin said:


> San Antonio, TX, it's ok feel free to show your envy



Ah, San Antone...I have fond memories of San Antonio. I went to Stinger Missile School at Lackland AFB back in the early 90's.
Met a super hot Air Force Chick there. She took me to *a lot* of great bars. Then to her place.
 I think we went to Sea World, too.  I forget...we were drunk pretty much the whole time.  It was a blast.


----------



## Muqtada (Feb 22, 2012)

West-central Wisconsin... home of nothing significant. I think someone became marginally famous once. Just once.


----------



## Argentum (Feb 23, 2012)

Originally Coon Rapids Minnesota. At the moment, Bundang (near Seoul) South Korea. B-)


----------

